# 74 GTO Restoration - Odd Data Plate Code



## ra34inm (Jun 21, 2009)

I am currently restoring a 1974 GTO that is essentially all number matching and have encountered a strange issue with a data plate code. Next to the TR (trim) letters, the code listed is 203 R. The car is Buccaneer Red but this 203 code does not correspond to any codes I have found on any websites where there is data plate decoding information. According to the information from the PHS, the interior is supposed to be red.

If you have any information on this odd code, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe if we crank up this thread we can get a buzz going and figure out what/why the discrepency. Looks like you've done a bunch of research. Bear with me if you already know all the things I'm going to mention.

'74 GTO trim codes used the 500 series. That was the only year they used this series. '64 - '73 used the 200 series, but, there was never a 203 code in any year. I see 2 codes for red only for '74, 568 and 550. If it was plaid, for instance, that used multiple colors including red, those were other codes. The closest thing I see is 503. Unfortunately, 503 is saddle/orange and your PHS says red. So on your PHS doc the code must be 568 or 560. Correct? You said the exterior was Buccaneer Red. On your data plate does it have 75 75 PNT on the right side of the tag and is that code on your PHS? The reason I'm asking these questions is to make sure your v.i.n. tag hasn't been swapped at some point. Especially if your PHS isn't matching your cowl tag..... Just trying to generate some ideas. You've probably checked all this already... Maybe post a pic of the data plate. It might help find an issue....


----------



## ra34inm (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The PHS docs match the data plate and given the original state the car was in when I purchased it, it would be very unlikely the data plate was changed particularly since the build date on the data plate is in line with the PHS shipped date.

I will try to take a picture of the data plate and post it although I recently painted the firewall and it will be difficult to see the raised numbers.

Having restored a number of GTO's and being a current owner of Ram Air 3 & 4 Judges, I have never seen anything this strange.


----------



## ra34inm (Jun 21, 2009)

Regarding the PHS doc code, it is 501 for red bucket seats.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ra34inm said:


> Regarding the PHS doc code, it is 501 for red bucket seats.


Something else that is strange. I'm not seeing a 501 code for the trim(at least in the decoding book I'm looking at for '64 - '74 GTO's). In '74, the 501 code was for variable ratio power steering. I'm quoting Car & Parts magazine, Catalog of Pontiac GTO ID Numbers '64 - '74. Year One and others carry it. It's supposed to be "an invaluable source of info for decoding GTOs". Maybe some codes were published in the wrong area. It even shows a picture of the colored fabrics with the codes underneath. Not sure what to say. If you can post a decent pic of the plate, that would be great. May spark someone else with ideas too.

Check out these 2 links. The second one shows the trim codes. They don't list a 501 either.

1974 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com

1974 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------

